# Down for the count



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Have hunted hard earlier in season and it finally happened this morning. Was going to get up and check weather this morning at 4:30 and if raining was going to go back to bed. Not raining and decided to try again on same property in Portage Co where I had 2 very close calls with bird hanging up with decoys. Thanks to the turkey GURU (Joe Kaz) I did not use decoys today and made Mr. 3 year old come find Henrietta. He came to 40 yards and I knew he was in range when he started getting nervous. Sent a load of #6 shot with my Winchester 1300 X-tra full choke and he never knew what hit him. He was with 4-Jakes. Thanks again Joe for the advice and I guess I will have to give you an "assist" on this turkey which I am happy to do. This has been a tough year for me to connect and I wondered if it would really happen. My advise is to keep at it the last 4 days of season as you never know when you can punch your tag. By the way, the gobbler and 4 -Jakes never gobbled once, came in silent and I attribute that to being pressured and from all the calling from some others who hunt the property too. Good luck


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Way to go, late season birds can be tough.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Kenlow1 said:


> Have hunted hard earlier in season and it finally happened this morning. Was going to get up and check weather this morning at 4:30 and if raining was going to go back to bed. Not raining and decided to try again on same property in Portage Co where I had 2 very close calls with bird hanging up with decoys. Thanks to the turkey GURU (Joe Kaz) I did not use decoys today and made Mr. 3 year old come find Henrietta. He came to 40 yards and I knew he was in range when he started getting nervous. Sent a load of #6 shot with my Winchester 1300 X-tra full choke and he never knew what hit him. He was with 4-Jakes. Thanks again Joe for the advice and I guess I will have to give you an "assist" on this turkey which I am happy to do. This has been a tough year for me to connect and I wondered if it would really happen. My advise is to keep at it the last 4 days of season as you never know when you can punch your tag. By the way, the gobbler and 4 -Jakes never gobbled once, came in silent and I attribute that to being pressured and from all the calling from some others who hunt the property too. Good luck


Congrat's Kenny! Glad you finally got him. My suggestion to you about not using a decoy is one of many out there that look's great when it work's. In my opinion if you keep hunting the same group of bird's and keep getting the same results then it's time to change tactics and do something different. That's what you did and it worked (this time). The main thing is you never gave up and you were rewarded with a great bird from the photo you sent me on the phone. Hope you can post a pic on here. What were the measurements on him? A 3yr. old had to have some impressive spurs.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

He had 1 1/4 hooks, beard was 9 1/2" but only weighed 18 1/2 lbs. (go figure?) He was the dominant bird-he looks like he got spurred on his leg, musta picked fights with subordinate birds? Will get a pic on here later. Thanks again Joe-now I guess I need to take you up to the lake on my boat.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Congrats my friend. Sometimes tough to stick it out but somehow, always pays off. Never turkey hunted much but also noticed after a few days of them talking back and no shows, silence will make em curious.. Again, Congrats...


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Good job I put my dekes away after last trip really seem spooked by them this year hes probly thin from KIKKINN AHZZ n chasing ahzz


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The more dominate birds are always light since they spend so much time courting hens. I don’t think any of the 1.25” or greater birds I’ve killed over the years have weighed much over 20 lbs, and most are in the 17-18 lb range.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations . Decoys are one of those things . I've had em ruin it for me more often than not . When I hunt with my son I usually use em to give the birds to focus on. Since I've used em with him I've had some cool experiences . But when I hunt alone I rarely use them .


----------

